# Your hedgehog's favorite music?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I noticed tonight, I think Lily likes listening to the soundtrack to Dr. Horrible's Singalong Blog. I was holding her while listening, and she sat very still and quiet the entire time My Eyes was playing. Once it ended, she started crawling around on my lap again. :lol: 

So...Has anyone else noticed if their hedgehog likes a certain type of music or a certain song?


----------



## ten_ten (May 19, 2009)

wow thats really funny! I haven't played music while with my hedgie yet and now I must try some music and see what he does. very interesting!! Hope to hear more stories!


----------



## kyleml21 (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't have my hedgie yet, but maybe we'll share a taste for showtunes! Haha, I've been planning on naming it Sondheim, hoping it will inspire the hedgehog to be a musical genius. :lol:


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, my hedgehog doesn't really care about music , but my rats , they love it ! If I sing to the both of them they will come right up to the edge of the cage and sway back and forth. it is sooo cute!


----------



## Vask (Jun 11, 2009)

I know this post is a little necro but, i have noticed that Jeffrey loves Bush and alot of 90s music. He pokes his head out of his blanket and pops he ears up. Its really cute <o.o>


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

My hedgies like talk radio and classical music like Mozart or that might just be me :lol: my hedgies have not figured out how to change stations as of yet


----------



## Vask (Jun 11, 2009)

Classical is always enjoyable, you should try something with alot of bass. Hedgie does funny things with bass.


----------

